# Lost Tegu... Please help



## Ryan_McQuaid (Sep 29, 2014)

So about 2 hours ago I was checking my Colombian tegu's cage and opened the cage to pull him out and feed him, but he jumped out and darted behind my dresser. I continued to try and catch him though I have no idea where he is now, he's done this before and I usually always see where he goes and catch him, but this time I have no luck. I'm considering the fact he might have ran out of my room because the door was open and he was right next to it, though I didn't see him run out. I thought you guys would be the best to ask for advice in trying to find and catch him, so ant tips would help. Also, I have inverts in my room as well (tarantulas, scorpions, centipedes) would he go after them? he's only about a foot in length right now, and as far as I know he's still in the house.

-Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site. Sorry to hear that you gu got away from you, it can be a real pain to get them back. Some of the best ideas i know of to draw him out is with food. Leave out some nice smelly fruits to attract him. Also leave out a water bowl and a warm basking lamp with a rock. These are all things he will be looking for. Also if you have no idea where he is, but think he may be in a room, you can dust the floor with flower, and leave the room. Wait a day or two, and then check the flower for any lizard tracks. A tegu can stay hiding for days, even weeks before they get hungry enough to come out from hiding, so be patient, and never leave your front door open. Also try to tegu proof all the rooms he may be in, to not allow him to fall down into any gratings or vents or something.

Good Luck.


----------



## marydd (Oct 24, 2014)

All good advice from aardbark! I had a mangrove monitor who was a Houdini at escaping! I would find him in many small areas hiding. Keep looking! My dogs helped my find him a couple times. If you have a dog I would enlist them! Keep us updated. I would leave a mouse out. They love their rodents.


----------

